# New Wheel Cleaner



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi all. My Valet Pro Bilberry is almost used up and am after some new wheel cleaner. A few on the list, but as always, would really appreciate some alternative suggestions :thumb: …

1. Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner.
2. Meguiars Wheel Brightener.
3. Bilt Hamber Auto Wheels.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

The AF Imperial with a foaming spray head is extremely good


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Revolution/Maxolen Wheel Cleaner/AS Smart Wheels :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

i have just changed from bilberry to autosmart smart wheels and am very impressed:thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Cheers guys - never thought of AS Smart Wheels. What are the dilution ratios and I'm assuming its safe on diamond cut wheels?


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

alot of people would say seal diamond cut wheels and just clean with shampoo,i used to own a mondeo st with the diamond cut wheels and they corroded fast, i thought if i ever have that type of finish on any wheels again i woulld try sealing and just using shampoo.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

s29nta said:


> alot of people would say seal diamond cut wheels and just clean with shampoo,i used to own a mondeo st with the diamond cut wheels and they corroded fast, i thought if i ever have that type of finish on any wheels again i woulld try sealing and just using shampoo.


Agee - And yes, from experience, I'm painfully aware of the vulnerability of this type of wheel finish, but having recently bought a used car where the inside rear of the diamond cut wheels have (as far as I can tell) never been cleaned then something stronger is needed unfortunately.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

smart wheels would be my shout then and on from that maybe a fallout remover could be needed?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes I think some Iron X will be thrown into the mix as well !


----------



## ravg99 (Jan 9, 2014)

I went from sonax to BH and love the stuff but also sealed my wheels so cleans alot easier to be honest


----------



## Kiwiteam (Nov 17, 2012)

Diablo wheel gel from Chemical Guys

Great wheel cleaner


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

s29nta said:


> i have just changed from bilberry to autosmart smart wheels and am very impressed:thumb:


Can you dilute it like bilberry though? That's one thing that makes bilberry very good value!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Try Car Chem Revolt - its a great wheel cleaner. There's also a Group Buy on for that at the moment.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

E38_ross said:


> Can you dilute it like bilberry though? That's one thing that makes bilberry very good value!


 yes you can and should:thumb:


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Better than bilberry? If so, I'll get some next.... I don't think bilt hamber autowheel cleaner is able to be diluted so works out very expensive.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

the bilt hamber stuff is good and have got some myself, i keep that to use when im taking the wheels off and doing a big clean up.


----------



## shanew (Sep 23, 2011)

How about the Carlack pH neutral wheel gel? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlack-Excellence-Wheels-Rim-Gel-pH-Neutral-500ml-Cleaner-Price-Incl-P-P-/261448409440?pt=UK_Car_Accessories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3cdf8a2160

It's rather popular with the dub boys who all seem to have the current scene wheel, diamond cut 3SDM's with bicycle tyres on


----------



## brettblade (Jul 23, 2012)

I quite often dilute Smart Wheels down to 1:6 and get just as good results for regular maintenance!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Decided to try some AS Smart Wheels and also ordered a bottle of Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner too, so will compare with my remaining drips of Bilberry :thumb:


----------



## Davide82 (Sep 17, 2013)

a very unusual suggestion from me...but have you tried 
CarPlan demon Shine - rapid dirt shifter

I used this on my alloys with some great results
its LSP safe, and I would imagine fine on diamond cut wheels

Rapid dirt shifter, followed by ironX, followed by shampoo wash....ready to be sealed
then it would be a case of shampoo...?

my wheel thread here, pictures are just from RDS - didnt need bilberry in the end

http://www.babybmw.net/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=60688


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Good choice on the Smartwheels.

I used it weekly on my C30's diamond cut alloys when I had it. Those alloys where mint when I sold the car at 5 year old. 

I think the main cause of corrosion on diamond cut alloys is when the lacquer gets damaged and lets water/salt/wheel cleaner behind it.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I used Smart Wheels against Bilberry this weekend and I thought that Bilberry clung a little better once agitated, but Smart Wheels worked much quicker and efficiently it seemed - mixed at 3 to 1 due to pretty heavy soiling it really moved ingrained brake dust quickly. Some stubborn areas did require a few hits, but it looked like the areas around the nooks and crannies of the callipers had ever been done in the life of the vehicle, so a tough challenge - impressed!


----------



## Juancho (Sep 27, 2013)

yetizone said:


> Hi all. My Valet Pro Bilberry is almost used up and am after some new wheel cleaner. A few on the list, but as always, would really appreciate some alternative suggestions :thumb: …
> 
> 1. Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner.
> 2. Meguiars Wheel Brightener.
> 3. Bilt Hamber Auto Wheels.


I would stay with the Sonax wheel cleaner full efect
and wheel cleaner v60 sport of sisbrill. They are neutral and "low" odor
although the v60 sport yet more clean without rubbing.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

s29nta said:


> alot of people would say seal diamond cut wheels and just clean with shampoo,i used to own a mondeo st with the diamond cut wheels and they corroded fast, i thought if i ever have that type of finish on any wheels again i woulld try sealing and just using shampoo.


Great bit of advice there:thumb: Diamond cut alloys are prone to the effects of a strong based wheel cleaner.

My advice would always be that if you really have to use a strong or even acid based cleaner for heavily soiled wheels. Once you have them up to standard uses a good sealant regularly and then use shampoo or a gentle wheel cleaner to clean in future to prevent the clouding, milky or peeling effect that can arise.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Espuma Revolution/Maxolen Wheel Cleaner/AS Smart Wheels :thumb:


Hard to beat shouldn't be without at least one of them.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Espuma Revolution,fantastic wheel cleaner and very eco.


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

ive used VP bilberry and very happy with results and VFM, smells like those parma violet sweets aswell

i have also CG wheel gel but not tried

have heard good things about BH and sonax total effect wheel cleaner


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

I usually just use the left over shampoo from the wash bucket after doing the body work. I find this is sufficient for removing 100% of the dirt off the wheels with a wash-mitt and a few brushes. The wheels are coated with CQuartz UK


----------



## del77 (Aug 20, 2008)

i use valet pro dragons breath, awesome results. just stinks.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

people seem to get confused between wheel cleaners (bilberry, smart wheels etc) and iron fallout remover which aren't actually wheel cleaners (ironx, dragons breath etc)..

personally i stick to soapy water for sealed wheels and a normal wheel cleaner then iron remover every so often before re-sealing..


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> people seem to get confused between wheel cleaners (bilberry, smart wheels etc) and iron fallout remover which aren't actually wheel cleaners (ironx, dragons breath etc)..
> 
> personally i stick to soapy water for sealed wheels and a normal wheel cleaner then iron remover every so often before re-sealing..


Where would you put the likes of Sonax Full Effect or BH Auto wheels, somewhere in between?


----------



## manel (Jan 10, 2013)

-Kev- said:


> people seem to get confused between wheel cleaners (bilberry, smart wheels etc) and iron fallout remover which aren't actually wheel cleaners (ironx, dragons breath etc)..


so what are the main differences between them? both of those kind of products seem to let the wheels clean...

cheers


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

The fallout removers are actually excellent at cleaning alloys and if the alloys are properly sealed with something like C5, won't strip the protection. Use this method maybe 2 or 3 times a year.


----------



## manel (Jan 10, 2013)

so fallout removers are more aggressive that normal wheel cleaners? for a regular use its best to use a dedicated wheel cleaner and a few times a year use the fallout cleaner?

I'm asking because if the fallout remover worked the same I can avoid buying two products.
btw I'm considering the "RedOne" from sislim

cheers


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm not sure they are more aggressive. I don't actual own a wheel cleaner but do have several fall out removers that I use on the alloys like I stated in my post above. As long as its ph neutral you will be fine.


----------

